# mice cages which are the best



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

im loooking were to find the best mouse cage . i know people using fish tanks , rubs.fanairums.but these were on a different forum, i want to put all or most of my girls into one nice big cage , ive seen a few on here they look great like dogs mothers ect, i think ive seen one @ local pet shop, and ive some birrthday money left so i going to buy my girls a cage, i was told to keep in al arge fish tank or small to large plastic cages as i was told they dont climb, but ive been told different and seen different ,so before i go and spend my money any ideas please, ive looked @ pets @ home on site they look horrid. ill look through posts and threads to see some cages . pls can any one put up pics of there cages so i get the idea as i did buy a rostack and some one said it was not for mice so i returned it, sorry for ramblehmy:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I always had a tank for mine with a hand built top as you need the ventilation. Also being careful where you place the tank so they dont get to hot. But mine id layer lots of different rolls and fill quite deep thed love to dig around and run the tubes.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

mousemighty said:


> im loooking were to find the best mouse cage . i know people using fish tanks , rubs.fanairums.but these were on a different forum, i want to put all or most of my girls into one nice big cage , ive seen a few on here they look great like dogs mothers ect, i think ive seen one @ local pet shop, and ive some birrthday money left so i going to buy my girls a cage, i was told to keep in al arge fish tank or small to large plastic cages as i was told they dont climb, but ive been told different and seen different ,so before i go and spend my money any ideas please, ive looked @ pets @ home on site they look horrid. ill look through posts and threads to see some cages . pls can any one put up pics of there cages so i get the idea as i did buy a rostack and some one said it was not for mice so i returned it, sorry for ramblehmy:


Rotastaks are okay if you buy the rotastak mouse ladders and put them in the tubes I would think. My chinese hamster lives in a rotastak cage and has the mouse ladders in the tubes and she zips up and down them. :laugh:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

mousemighty said:


> im loooking were to find the best mouse cage . i know people using fish tanks , rubs.fanairums.but these were on a different forum, i want to put all or most of my girls into one nice big cage , ive seen a few on here they look great like dogs mothers ect, i think ive seen one @ local pet shop, and ive some birrthday money left so i going to buy my girls a cage, i was told to keep in al arge fish tank or small to large plastic cages as i was told they dont climb, but ive been told different and seen different ,so before i go and spend my money any ideas please, ive looked @ pets @ home on site they look horrid. ill look through posts and threads to see some cages . pls can any one put up pics of there cages so i get the idea as i did buy a rostack and some one said it was not for mice so i returned it, sorry for ramblehmy:


I have a freddy 2 rat cage which i have a hamster in but they are huge...
I'll post a pic soon...


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to always keep my mice in tanks. 
I kept them in a plastic cage with the tubes in it once and they chewed out and I lost one =(

The mice ive got the now are in a converted vivaruim but thats alot of hassle =/ lol i think maybe a tank or something like that is prob best. You could put some fruit branches in them for the mice to climb on and some toys and stuff.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Tanks all the way for me, unless it's a male mouse. I've found the boys prefer a habitrail, so I keep each one in a double one (two habi's linked by a tunnel).


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

can some 1 post a pic ov there tank as im confused. do you mean fish vtank, faunarium ect? cheers' i have kept mine in plastic tanks and i lost one the same way she chewed through the bars. caught her again took a phone call and she escaped for good. all i want is to see other peoples set ups sorry if it is alot to ask many thanks


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

mousemighty said:


> can some 1 post a pic ov there tank as im confused. do you mean fish vtank, faunarium ect? cheers' i have kept mine in plastic tanks and i lost one the same way she chewed through the bars. caught her again took a phone call and she escaped for good. all i want is to see other peoples set ups sorry if it is alot to ask many thanks


Thats not alot to ask  lol

I don't have any mice in tanks anymore (fish tanks) but hopefully someone who does can show you a picture  
I can post a pic of my mice in the vivarium but won't be able to do that for another couple of days because im in the middle of a move. 
But I hope someone can post some pics for you soon


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for youre time replying


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My girls love to climb, if you do decide to get a tank though you can make a climbing frame for them out of a hamster playpen, I stole this idea off another forum member but it is a good one and is also somewhere to fasten the water bottle, I had one when my dwarf hamsters were in a tank and they loved it, 









I will post a pic of the mouse cage, even if you decide to get a tank I'm sure there are some ideas you can use.


----------



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

thank s dogs mother


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> My girls love to climb, if you do decide to get a tank though you can make a climbing frame for them out of a hamster playpen, I stole this idea off another forum member but it is a good one and is also somewhere to fasten the water bottle, I had one when my dwarf hamsters were in a tank and they loved it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know they can have pine cones...
what a good idea... do you put treats in them or just let them play with them empty??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I didnt know they can have pine cones...
> what a good idea... do you put treats in them or just let them play with them empty??


I found out this week that the resin in them is bad for rodents, so ignore the pine cones, although it hasn't hurt my lot so far.


----------

